# Electrical help



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey man call the west marine in op and ask for dowe the number there is 904-276-4343 ask him for the number of his electronics guy his name is ronnie i forget his number he is a good guy and very fairly priced and he knows all about that stuff.


Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

a little reading:

http://www.screamandfly.com/home/hull_tech/wiring_6.6.2004/wiring_1.htm

http://www.boatpartstore.com/trollwire.asp

and watching:

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dssb/episode/0,,diy_14307_25804,00.html


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

There is also a book called "The 12 Volt Bible", West Marine and all the big marine stores should carry it. 12 volts are really not that hard to figure out. Get a hold of one of the books and go from there.
Weedy


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

12v systems are extremely easy to work on... 
It took me a while to "get it" , but it's one of the easiest things to do.. 

do yourself a favor and get some extra wire and pratice soldering,  it'll save you tons of headache in the future.. 

Solder, heat shrink, and only use tinned (silver) wire..


----------



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

12v is easy. Current is the issue though. trolling motors, starters and spotlights are high current devices.
Use proper gauge of stranded wire for the application. Use NO-OX grease on all crimp connections. Solder can be iffy on a high current connection if not done correctly.
The CD is easy. Observe polarity and fuse the HOT side with a water proof in line fuse (2 amp. should be sufficient)


----------

